# My very restrained MAC warehouse haul



## StarrySim (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm so proud, I was such a good girl.  I almost caved when I saw the full size brush set for $75, but I wasn't mentally prepared for it. Maybe next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Here's the breakdown:
Fix+ rose $8 (price went down, good thing I skipped it last time)
Select sheer loose powder NW20 $12 
272 brush $20 (soooo disappointed the price went up on this one)
165 brush $20 
shadows 3 x $9 (Femme Fi, Bold & Brazen, Ego) 
#20 lashes $3 
duo sharpener $3 

Free gift: Sweet William blushcreme pearl 

Charity bag: Impeccable brow pencil (taupe) eye shadow (Off the page) lipsticl (Phlox) Slimshine (Lovey Dove)

I have extra charity bags to swap, so feel free to PM me if you have the bags from another day.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh wow, Phlox was in there?! That JUST came out haha.

Sweet haul - my personal haul was tiny too. I caved when I saw the VAE and mini pigment sets though ugh! Haha. So pissed the prices went up.

Enjoy your stuff!


----------



## StarrySim (Jun 6, 2010)

The prices always go up and down, but I agree that this time they went mostly up, though some things did go down (fix+ rose). And really, they just went back up to "regular" prices (the lipsticks for example).


----------



## munchkin86 (Jun 6, 2010)

great haul! Love your eyeshadow choices


----------



## StarrySim (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *munchkin86* 

 
_great haul! Love your eyeshadow choices_

 
Thanks. The funny thing is, I already HAVE most of the things that were there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  fashion groupie, talent pool, lotusland, top hat, fashion, wintersky, silverthorn, grand entrance, 100 strokes, the list goes on


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jun 8, 2010)

wow 272 was $20 at the warehouse sale?!  i picked it up at a cco for $15.25


----------



## StarrySim (Jun 8, 2010)

I know!  It was $12 at the March sale, but I really really wanted another one, so I caved.
And also remember that your $15 is probably our $20 unfortunately.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jun 9, 2010)

duh...lol.  silly me!  i wish we had warehouse sales!  i'd probably cave in, too!  i had to restrain myself at the cco today :[


----------



## gemmel06 (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice haul i will be pming you


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Jun 10, 2010)

Great haul! And if I may ask, how does one go about getting invites to the MAC warehouse sales!?? Thanks!


----------



## StarrySim (Jun 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC'sMyBF* 

 
_Great haul! And if I may ask, how does one go about getting invites to the MAC warehouse sales!?? Thanks!_

 
The invites are only given out to mac/ estee lauder employees.  So you have to know someone, or find one on craigslist or kijiji (beware of fakes).  Sometimes girls also offer them on these boards.


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice haul! I love Bold and Brazen!


----------



## StarrySim (Jun 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Nice haul! I love Bold and Brazen!_

 
It's not a colour I would usually gravitate towards, but it swatched so beautifully, I couldn't resist.  I do love it, very easy to work with and nice for a no-fuss neutral eye.


----------



## Melanie1784 (Jun 14, 2010)

omg so jealous! i wanna go this place!!


----------



## tennischic09 (Jun 16, 2010)

The 272 is a great brush! Wish it wasn't dc'ed


----------

